
Driver in fatal Tesla crash in Mountain View was playing video game - mtviewdave
https://www.kron4.com/news/bay-area/ntsb-driver-in-fatal-tesla-crash-in-mountain-view-was-playing-video-game/
======
monadic2
At what point is “lane control that might allow distraction” more harmful than
“no assistance at all”? I’ve certainly felt the tesla jerk off to the right
(toward the shoulder) when it got confused by lines on the road. Had I not
been paying attention chance of an accident would have been high, I think.

